# Does scsi_id (the command) return WorldWideNames?

## VinzC

Hi.

I have two QLogic fiber cards for which I've loaded the driver (qla2xxx) and the firmware. However the driver doesn't return any World Wide Name (e.g. WWN: xxxxxxxx) when loaded. I've seen I could use program scsi_id returned long SCSI identifiers, like fiberchannel worldwide names:

```
3600a0b800013e6b20000033c45ff6976

3600a0b800013e6b20000033e45ff69d4

3600a0b800013e7060000031f45ff6ad3

3600a0b800013e7060000032045ff6b31
```

```
3600a0b800013e6b20000033c45ff6976

3600a0b800013e7060000031f45ff6ad3

3600a0b800013e6b20000033e45ff69d4

3600a0b800013e7060000032045ff6b31

3600a0b800013e6b20000033c45ff6976

3600a0b800013e7060000031f45ff6ad3

3600a0b800013e6b20000033e45ff69d4

3600a0b800013e6b20000033c45ff6976

3600a0b800013e7060000032045ff6b31

3600a0b800013e7060000031f45ff6ad3

3600a0b800013e6b20000033e45ff69d4

3600a0b800013e7060000032045ff6b31

3600a0b800013e6b20000033c45ff6976

3600a0b800013e7060000031f45ff6ad3

3600a0b800013e6b20000033e45ff69d4

3600a0b800013e7060000032045ff6b31
```

Since I want to use multipath with failover and multipath-tools configuration file wants WWN, are both WWN and SCSI identifiers (as those returned by scsi_id) equivalent?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Kosmas

Hi,

  If I remember correctly as soon as you load the drivers there is an entry in /proc somewhere that has the WWNs. Check there and I am sure you will find it.

Kosmas.

----------

## VinzC

Thanks, Kosmas. That's probably under /proc/scsi, is it?

----------

## Kosmas

Yep that is it, under there you have the card names and a number for each (in case you have more than one). Read that file and you will have the numbers you need.

Cheers

Kosmas.

----------

